# I might be adopting a rescue



## Ahag (Aug 28, 2013)

I wasn't planning on another puppy for awhile but I ran into this cutie on the Internet. He looks sooo much like my rescue that passed this year from Hge. So of course I have fallen for him. His name is sycamore and is a rescue from the same city as me. I emailed the lady and she said he's really sweet. She was nice and we chatted a bit. She sent me a application to fill. I just finished. But I'm so nervous. I have two children but I figured it shouldn't be too much of a problem to get accepted because he is a 20 lb dog. Also I don't have a fence but I put on the application we didn't install one because we are house hunting and are not planning on being their next year. Plus is a fence that big of a deal if my pups are inside dogs. I only bring Bella out for walks, camping, the park, and that's it. I'm scared I'll get denied especially since I already really like him. I was very honest about everything on my application but now I'm wondering about the fence and me having kids. Cross your fingers for me guys. Here's sycamore the little cutie.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh Ashley, what a sweetie! Please let us know how your application for this precious baby comes along! Bella might soon have a brother. He looks so tiny in the picture, but you say he is 20lbs?

Good luck!


----------



## Ahag (Aug 28, 2013)

MalteseObsessed said:


> Oh Ashley, what a sweetie! Please let us know how your application for this precious baby comes along! Bella might soon have a brother. He looks so tiny in the picture, but you say he is 20lbs?
> 
> Good luck!


I know I thought he would be tiny too but the description says 20 lbs. I was shocked looking at the pics and description for weight lol. But my previous rescue was 25 so I have an idea, he will be a little smaller. Bella has been depressed since her sisters passing but she is a lot better now. I hope all goes well.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh Ashley, what a Cutie!!! Look at his adorable face. 

I really hope you can work it out. His legs are a bit higher but he still is a small dog. 
Keeping my fingers crossed for you and please keep us uptdated! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Paws crossed for both you and the pup - he is a cutie! Since I do home visits for a rescue, the answers to your questions about fence and kids are "it depends." Rescues often don't like to place small dogs in homes with young children because the kids don't often know how to handle small dogs and the tiny dogs often have never been exposed to kids. One of the most common reasons dogs are surrendered by owners is that they either couldn't get along with the kids or that they just don't have time for the dog because of the kids. That said, it all depends on the temperament of everyone - dogs and kids! If they ask you to have everyone come meet the dog, please do so - they want to see how your children interact with the small sized fluff.

As for the fence, some rescues are very inflexible and state that you must have a fence. Unfortunately, fences can create a false sense of security because you think the dog is safe in the fenced yard and either the dog escapes or something else gets in. I know of several very tragic situations where a small dog got through a fence and either was never found or was found but had been hit by a car or killed by another animal. In the rescue visits, I have approved a number of families without fences and have actually turned down a family that had a fence. I also know of a family with a 4' fence that was initially turned down by another rescue (not the one I work with) because the rescue felt the dog was too active for the short fence and small yard to be safe. The dog could easily jump the 4' fence and even after replacing it with a 6' fence to get the adoption approved, they wound up having to rehome the dog because he needed more space to run. That's not fair to a rescue dog.

Good luck - whatever happens, always remember that the rescue is trying to find the best possible home for the dog.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Good luck! I love his name, Sycamore! He's definitely full of personality!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Paws are crossed for you welcoming this cutie to his new home.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Now the wait begins:smilie_tischkante: looking forward to a knew thread saying you have a new fluff


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So wonderful to adopt. He's such a cutie. Keeping my fingers crossed that you get to become his new mom.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Also just letting you know were hoping for the best for you and Sycamore, if its meant to be it will.


----------



## Ahag (Aug 28, 2013)

I won't be upset if they don't approve my application for sycamore but I would be disappointed. I know they screen potential adopter to find the right fit for the pup. Of course the dogs best interest is the most important whether it's with me or not. If for some reason it wasn't meant to be I still want to help him find a home. So I will post his profile on all my social media until he finds a home but hopefully it will be with me:thumbsup:


----------



## Ahag (Aug 28, 2013)

Just heard back from the lady. She wanted us to consider another pup they have because sycamore is bossy to small dogs and kids. Which I didn't know because that wasn't in his description. I told her I wasn't really looking until I came across sycamore's profile by accident. But I told her I still want the best for him and I would post his profile on all my social media until he gets adopted. I also asked if I could donate to his cause, she said I can go to their site, they have a donate page that I can leave his name on. She was really nice about everything. Hopefully he gets adopted out to a loving family soon.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry it did not work out. It sounds like he might be best with an older couple. Quite a cutie, he should get adopted quickly.


----------



## Ahag (Aug 28, 2013)

Since checking out sycamore i decided to look at local kill shelters. I couldn't help myself, sometimes I check every other month at the local pounds to see if there is any small dog I can save. Sure enough their is. He is in a kill shelter. Waiting to hear back if he's still their or not. His poor ears are missing pieces


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Omg Ashley he is SO cute, love me some yorkies, hope you can adopt him! :heart:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ahag (Aug 28, 2013)

CorkieYorkie said:


> Omg Ashley he is SO cute, love me some yorkies, hope you can adopt him! :heart:
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm so excited! Just got an email back and he's still there. I'm going meet him this weekend and he will be ready to be adopted monday! Crossing my fingers that Bella will have a new brother


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Ahag said:


> I'm so excited! Just got an email back and he's still there. I'm going meet him this weekend and he will be ready to be adopted monday! Crossing my fingers that Bella will have a new brother


Oh Ashley - I always believe that what's meant to be will be. What a little cutie the yorkie is. Did they have any background on him? Surrender? Stray? Wonder what happened with his ears. But of course under your care his hair will grow and he'll look even cuter than he is already. Hope it goes well Saturday. Are you taking Bella too to meet him?


----------



## Ahag (Aug 28, 2013)

Snowbody said:


> Oh Ashley - I always believe that what's meant to be will be. What a little cutie the yorkie is. Did they have any background on him? Surrender? Stray? Wonder what happened with his ears. But of course under your care his hair will grow and he'll look even cuter than he is already. Hope it goes well Saturday. Are you taking Bella too to meet him?


He is a cutie! I hope everything works out. I didn't ask about his background, i figured I will ask her when I get there. I don't want to get too attached until i get there and know he will be mine 
I'm not bringing Bella because I don't want to expose her to an environment that I don't know what it will be like. You never know if they can get something or not if you haven't been there before. I'm a health freak when it comes to my fur and skin kids lol. I'm so excited to meet him tomorrow! :w00t:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Keeping my fingers crossed that he is still available and that everything works out for you and that cute Yorkie as well. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just seeing this thread and I'm so excited for you and the pup! I know our local shelter is 1st come, 1st served on adoption day. If yours is the same - you may want to get there crazy early if you want to adopt this little cutie. The little ones always seem to have tons of adoptive families scrambling to get them first. Keep us posted!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

A fence is a good idea, as long as you realize,you shouldn't let them alone inside the fence because they can get out, animals can get in . It's good to keep them contained and close by for potty time,so they're not running off in many directions,when you have 5 like mine.Helps you keep them close by if something happens but never assume it's safe to let them run, unattended...
We use it to keep fluffers close by for potty time and we play with them in the fenced area...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Ahag said:


> Since checking out sycamore i decided to look at local kill shelters. I couldn't help myself, sometimes I check every other month at the local pounds to see if there is any small dog I can save. Sure enough their is. He is in a kill shelter. Waiting to hear back if he's still their or not. His poor ears are missing pieces


What a precious cutie pie... OMD you gotta let us know how it turns out.... He sure looks like he was meant for you!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Looking for an update...


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Best of luck with becoming a new mom. Rescuing does make your heart feel healed after losing a fluff. Our Snowy is a good example.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm so excited for you, looking forward to your update!

Keeping fingers and paws crossed for you. He's such a little sweetheart!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

michellerobison said:


> A fence is a good idea, as long as you realize,you shouldn't let them alone inside the fence because they can get out, animals can get in . It's good to keep them contained and close by for potty time,so they're not running off in many directions,when you have 5 like mine.Helps you keep them close by if something happens but never assume it's safe to let them run, unattended...
> We use it to keep fluffers close by for potty time and we play with them in the fenced area...


:goodpost: Michelle!

Couple years ago I got a nice new fence. Things to watch: They can wiggle through even the smallest openings if they see something on other side, so check for wear along ground around gates. Penny won't but Sammie might try. IDK with him, so I glance at the gate first to make sure it is secured. Even the wind can loosen it over time. 

Good luck. :wub:


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Also waiting on an update, I didn't see this until today. He sure is a cute little pup.


----------



## Ahag (Aug 28, 2013)

OK guy's it didn't work out. I went over there only 30 minuets after they opened. I had hoped to get there sooner but underestimated the drive. A lady was there ahead of me for the same pup. He is a cutie and she seemed like a good person. At least he has a home even if it's not with me. I'm going to keep my eyes peeled on that shelter because they said they always have the cute small breeds. I'm taking this as a sign that maybe I need to wait a little longer. Hopefully not too long though.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Ashley - the right one will be there and will "find" you. Keep looking and it will happen.


----------



## Ahag (Aug 28, 2013)

Snowbody said:


> Ashley - the right one will be there and will "find" you. Keep looking and it will happen.


I'm not stopping my search, it's just one step closer to my future pup!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Keep on searching, Ashley! 

I'm sure your pup is close to you!! :thumbsup:

Alexandra :wub:


----------

